# ADVICE ON BEING BLOATED



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Hi All 

I was just wondering if any one has any tips for how to relieve bloatedness (if that is a word  ) Feel like I have put 2 stone on in a couple of hours  

Cheers 

Emma xx


----------



## Karenphi (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi Emma,

I have heard that drinking plenty of fluids helps relieve bloating and water retention. Also try to cut down on caffeine and chocolate if you have this.
HTH.

BTW I noticed your ticker and I am soooooo envious, me and my sis wanted to go and see Take That but we couldn't get tickets. Hope you have a great time.

Take care,
Karen


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Hi Karen
Thanks for that, I drink loads of ater any way but I have just got some boiled water as that apperently helps.

My BF got them for me as a surprise I nearly screamed te pub down when he told me, good job I am a mature adult  

Thanks Again 

Em xx


----------



## Shooting star (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Maj - don't know any quick remedies but cutting down on yeast based foods such as bread helps to prevent bloatedness, or so I was told.

SS


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

In the last 4 weeks I have giving up sugar, bread, crisps, chocolate, potatoes and anything else I remotley like   So I can safely say it is none of the above


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Maj. Peppermint tea is great for relieving bloatedness.  

Good luck.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Maj,

I really suffer from bloatedness on these pills too.  To be honest, not much seemed to help other than waiting for it go go down on it's own, which it did in a couple of days!

You have my sympathies !

Nix


----------



## emzz (Feb 24, 2007)

Hi Maj

I'm on my third cycle of clomid, and the bloating is the worst side-effect I get.  I've tried cutting out everything that causes bloating, and nothing seems to help.  I'm with Nix, the only thing that seems to work is waiting for it to go down on its own, which is does for a few days.  My trousers are tight and I feel huge, but if it gets our BFP I'll stick with it!!

I know how you feel and you have my sympathies!

Em
x


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Hi All  

Thanks for all your reply's. I ahve been drinking lots of boiled water and peppermint tea ( urgh) and it doesn't seem to be working, so Nix and Emmz Guess you are both right   and I am just going to have to put up with feeeling like a size of a house till it goes   
Everyone stay    

Em xxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I agree with Rosie P that peppermint tea is great for bloatedness but thats if it is stomach related if hormone related it may be just having to hang in there hun x


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

how is your bloating now hunni


any new tips how to solve it??



kel

xx xx


----------



## jojo29 (Aug 27, 2004)

Hope you don't mind me joining, I am sat here with my trousers undone, i can't get them fastened   .  This is my first month on Clomid, I am on CD 8, can't imagine what it is going to be like in a few days near to OV day... Is the bloating a good or a bad sign? It's very low down...
Jojox


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

hi Jojo its just another side affect Hun you will be OK. take a few tips of here see if that helps.

good luck

kel


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Hiya All

Bloating is well one now and I think I have gone down a dess size with it  . Jojo I think the bloating is just a sig, neither ood or bad. Maybe you should try boiled water or peppermint tea, It might not work but it is worth a try. Got to admit I am a bit hooked on peppermint teat now  

Em xxx


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

teat ?? think you ment tea    

hard day hun


----------



## jojo29 (Aug 27, 2004)

I like peppermint tea, i hear it's good for gas issues...  DP will like that then...  Is being a bit weepy a side affect too?  I'm not crying as such just getting a bit emotional when I see old people struggling, that sort of thing..


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Jojo
Anything is a symptom of clomid, crying, anger, sickness, headaches etc. There is a thread that does tell you all the clomid symptoms just to depress you that little bit more  . But if you a feeling down come on to the clomid girls part6 thread, we will always be there to listen xx

Kel just said i was tired


----------

